# Wofür benötigt man VTS Menü in DVDLab?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. März 2007)

*Wofür benötigt man VMG Menü in DVDLab?*

Hallo,
ich hab eine Frage zu DVDLab Pro. Und zwar worin unterscheidet sich ein VMG Menü von einem normalen und wofür benötigt man das?

Viele GRüße


----------



## Mark (1. März 2007)

Hi!

Hast Du Dir mal http://www.mediachance.com/dvdlab/helppro2/vts.htm durchgelesen? 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. März 2007)

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden das man die nur benötigt wenn man Videomaterial in 16:9 und 4:3 hatt?
Und dann stellt sich mir noch die Frage ab wann benötigt man mehrere VTS?

Gruß


----------

